# Help Identify Possible ladyslipper Plant



## Jan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This plant or weed has me scratching my head. The leaves grow just like a Ladyslipper I had seen on a google search. It grew underneath my deck where nothing grows, so I felt I should leave it alone when I first seen the leaves pop out of the leaf litter.
It grew aprox. 30" high, bloomed July 11th in a damp wet Ohio. Here are just a few pics I had taken of it blooming. Before it bloomed, the flower head looked like it was wilted down, but it straightened out before blooming.

Can anyone help me identify this flowing plant? I appreciate any and all help, and do hope I am posting this in the right spot.

Jan


----------



## labskaus (Aug 13, 2009)

Epipactis helleborine. Not a slipper, but an orchid at least. An immigrant form Europe, so I'm not sure if it is considered a weed on your side of the pond. Take care of it.

Best wishes,


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2009)

what Carsten wrote  !!! You have a lot of threads here that show The Slippers, as well as some showing Epipactis !!!! Jean


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 13, 2009)

Epipactis helleborine indeed. It can be a weed in some areas, displacing less vigorous native orchids and other plants, but unless your property is adjacent to a sensitive natural area don't worry about it. Most of us would be quite happy with such a weed. Enjoy your spontaneous non-slipper orchid. Thanks for posting.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2009)

That's neat!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2009)

Definitely an orchid, thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2009)

These are popping up all over. A neighbor across the river has one growing in a newly made flower bed. In a neighboring town, they are growing in a superstore's parking lot! You'll have more next year, Jan!

Welcome to Slippertalk, also!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2009)

Very cool Jan! Question - when was the last time that this area under your deck was 'disturbed'. I'm asking, because the seed for this plant had to come from somewhere, and I'm wondering how long it would have taken from germination to this first flowering. If this area has never been disturbed, then it would be hard to tell how long it has been there. When was the first time you saw this plant? We had the first reported sighting of this species here last year, and no one really knows how long it has been here either.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, Epipactis helleborine...and while it is a "weed" and non-native, it is definitely not invasive where I have seen it growing...it pops up anywhere along roadsides, in cracks in the asphalt, in woods, in lawns, against houses. Only a few plants at a time, and never in the exact same location for more than 2-3 years. (Yes, they may turn up a few feet away.) I have tried to transplant it without luck...will appear the year after transplanting, then never again..but why bother? It pops up here and there on its own...2 plants in the lawn this year (accidentally mowed...oh well...) 1 against the foundation of the house in a really dark corner..in bloom. It seems to have an affinity for lily-of-the-valley for some reason...Take care, Eric


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 14, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> These are popping up all over.....


They can come pop my way .....
be careful pulling what you might think is a weed!


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 14, 2009)

I found 2 growing in my flower beds where my cyps grow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> They can come pop my way .....
> be careful pulling what you might think is a weed!



Yes, I will definitely be more aware next Spring as I set out to do weeding.


----------



## Jan (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

I can`t Thank you all enough for all your replys. After posting this, I thought I posted in the wrong place, ie, Orchids. Certain, this couldn`t be an Orchid. Not growing in Ohio~

I believe it was Kevin whom asked how long it was in the leaf litter. All winter here. I rake every fall here, and neglected to rake last year. I suspected a bird dropping might of left me this flower, as my bird feeders are right above the deck. We had a very rainy summer here in Ohio, and when I seen that leaf poking out of the leaf litter, I figured let the poor thing live as NOTHING grows underneath that decking.

Now, it has done blooming, and I still have left it alone. Is that a wise choice? Should I collect the seed pods, or leave Mother nature to take its course?

Again, my sincere Thank you to all of you kind folks. You have certainly made my day.

Jan


----------



## Jan (Aug 15, 2009)

And Thank you all for the warm welcome. 

Jan


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, and welcome here. Raking isn't really 'disturbed'. It could have been growing for many years under the leaf litter. Anyone have knowledge on the growth habit of Epipactis? 

I would say just leave the seeds. You could collect if you want, and plant somewhere where you would like them, and see how they do. There's quite a few flowers, so take some, and leave some.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd leave it to nature, also. From what I understand, these tend to pop-up in recently disturbed ground, and under evergreens. They may last a year or two or more, then disappear and pop-up somewhere else. If the area under your deck is somewhat protected from the wind, the pods will likely scatter the seed nearby and you'll have more plants in the years to come.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 15, 2009)

Leave it alone....it will be back. Maybe not next year, but it will be back, and in greater quantities...you may not have any input into exactly where it will reappear, but reappear it will......Take care, Eric


----------



## Jan (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I will leave it alone, but I might take and scatter a few of the seeds as suggested as it did have alot of flowers. 

Again, much Thanks to everyone. What a great group of people here.

Jan


----------

